# I wan to lease a car for Uber...



## salpal (Jan 8, 2015)

Not with the Santander bank!
I do not want to lease it that way...

I do not have wrecked credit, nor do i have anything disqualifying me from doing so either... But, im not paying 53k for a 38k car. I also, do not plan on driving uber for the next 60 months...

I know there are people who do leases with no terms you pay them 350-450 weekly.
Anybody know where i can find someone in the NY NJ area.

I personally just do not want to use my own car and have it depreciate so much. In such short time span.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Try Drive Time's "Cancel Anytime Lease" http://www.cancelanytimelease.com/ and please let us know what you find out, as I am interested in this lease. $895 down, cancel anytime. No credit check.

I agree with you--don't lease from Satander! Don't get locked in to working for Uber for 52 months!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

salpal said:


> Anybody know where i can find someone in the NY NJ area.


http://ubernycmarketplace.com


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Why not finance a car if you are in good standing. Even a used one. You may be better off that route if the car is being used for rideshare. You can get a Used car for this service cheep and finance interest rates are low with the right score.

0% in some places here in Canada through the dealers. Bank rates I seen are in the 3% on used cars.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Found this--looks interesting. Swapalease matches people who want to get out of a lease with people who want to assume a short-term lease. http://www.swapalease.com/

Actionjax is right about lease vs buying a used car--driving for Uber you'll put on more miles than the lease will allow without penalty.

Here is an online education course covering leases.
http://www.swapalease.com/lease101/


----------



## salpal (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the links..
in all honesty besides the milage and long term deals... there is one other reason why i'd rather lease..

To avoid that insurance letter coming in the mail.

I found a few guys who were renting/leasing their cars for guys who wanted to do Uber and it had COMMERCIAL insurance included.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No "normal" lease works for Uberx, we drive too many miles. Save your money, get some part time job that does not require you to wear out a car for minimum wage. Uber lies, this gig is not profitable or sustainable.


----------

